

MusicBox: Effortless Music Discovery - HoyIB
http://www.strikingly.com/musicbox
With MusicBox you&#x27;ll get bundles of kick-ass songs from new artists delivered straight to your inbox twice per month.<p>Totally free.
Yours to download and own.
======
jamesk_au
"With MusicBox you'll get bundles of kick-ass songs from new artists delivered
_straight to your inbox_ twice per month."

Kudos for making a fresh attempt to solve the music discovery problem, which
is often a source of frustration for me, but the italicised words above made
me lose interest. I have never had music in my inbox and I never want to have
music in my inbox. For me, instead of being "effortless", that sounds like
loads of effort.

(I'd consider paying for a subscription to a one-click solution that imports
curated playlists directly into iTunes or Spotify.)

~~~
iambrakes
Try Resonator.co it does exactly that. Links to Spotify and Rdio playlists
weekly with separate purchase links in iTunes.

It's free, but you can donate to keep it going.

------
doubt_me
Or you can just get a soundcloud?

~~~
HoyIB
Soundcloud is definitely a great way to discover new music, but we're making
it even easier. All the best that sites like soundcloud have to offer, sent
right to your email.

Love the feedback.

